# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Housing Fire-Bellied Toad with African Dwarf Frogs

## froghobbiest

Do you think this would be ok for a couple of days or would the FBT try to eat the ADF?

----------


## 1beataway

I wouldn't do it. The ADFs are pretty small, and a lot of frogs will eat others if they'll fit into their mouths. Also, I don't know how the ADFs would do with the toxins that the Fire-Bellied Toads secrete.

----------


## Jace

I agree.  Do not mix frogs, no matter if they have similar habitats or not.

----------


## Kurt

Also, African dwarf clawed frogs may be a carrier of the deadly chytrid fungus.

----------


## froghobbiest

thanks i asked of the workers at petsmart about that an he told me not to so ima wait till tuesday to get them...im really looking forward to getting them an setting up a habitat...do you all have any suggestions or any pics of your FBT terrariums?

----------


## Tropicok

The first tank for the FBTs had rocks and spaghnum and a plant on one side and a square plastic bowl of water on the other.  I redid it recently, took out tub, one of the plants, raised the land area with some flat rocks and flooded the tank with de-clor water.  I take out half or 3/4 of the water each week and replace it with fresh.  Toads seem happy either way.

There is one pic of FBT set up on my photo album, Peaceable Kingdom.

----------


## missclick

here's my FBT set up has a pump in the corner and i do 50% water changes every week and a half

----------


## Kurt

I keep it real simple. Mine are in water with an inverted styroform produce tray as a floating platform.

----------


## jclee

> i asked of the workers at petsmart about that an he told me not to


That's actually kind of awesome, that they gave you sound advice, even though they would have made more money by selling you the frogs and ignoring their incompatibilities.

Pat on the back to the clerk who told you that.  :Big Applause:

----------


## froghobbiest

Nice set up. I still dont know what ima do yet..i wanna go all out with it though lol...im thinkin of makin a false bottom what do yall think?what would i need?

----------


## Kurt

Read the red-eye article, false bottoms are discussed in their.

----------


## 1beataway

> Read the red-eye article, false bottoms are discussed in their.


There.

----------


## froghobbiest

ok thanks Kurt...I cant wait to get them. I been tellin my coworkers about them lol its all i think about which is not good because of my schooling but i cant help it

----------


## MistyBlue2010

I have a adult African Dwarf Frog with my two Fire-Bellied Toads and they get along just fine. However, I did introduce the ADF when he was already full grown. But they are buddies and I will frequently see them all huddled together.

----------


## vince

If it works for you great but remember to change your water regularly. I keep 1 African clawed frog with a pair of sharp ribbed newts they get on great  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

